# Sacramento @ Washington Game Thread (2/27)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (35-21) @ Washington Wizards (31-23)
MCI Center, Sunday February 27, 2005
3:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Kenny Thomas/Corliss Williamson/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby 





































Brendan Haywood/Antawn Jamison/Jared Jefferies/Larry Hughes
Gilbert Arenas  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Wizards board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Wizard 98

*KT 18pts 12rbs
CW 12pts 15rbs*

Jamison 25pts 10rbs


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hughes is probable for the game, and Peja is doubtful and should be back Tuesday.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

kings 103
wizards 94

kings will carry over the momentum of tonites big win over philly


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 108
Wiz 94

Cat 21pts 4rebs 4asts
Kenny 14pts 11rebs
Bibby 18pts 7asts

Last game of the month lets end with a win.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

If Hughes is back, and Peja is still out then I think Washington can take this one. Not to mention that the Sacramento lineup is still trying to gel together with their new editions.

Prediction: 

Wizards 113
Kings 106

Arenas 28/5/8
Jamison 22/9

Bibby 26/5/10
Miller 21/13/5


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Wizards 21-7 at home

Wizards win 114-106

Arenas 35-5-7

Bibby 28-4-8


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (35-21) at Washington (31-23) 6:00 pm EST 



> LANDOVER, Maryland (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings aim for back-to-back wins for the first time in more than three weeks when they continue a season-high six-game road trip against the Washington Wizards on Sunday.
> 
> The Kings, who have not posted consecutive victories since February 2 at Golden State and February 4 vs. New York, improved to 1-1 on their road trip with a dramatic 101-99 triumph at Philadelphia on Saturday.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This one isn't going to be easy, especially without Peja. The Wizards are no longer a team to just roll-over... Plus, Larry Hughes might be back.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

They just said Larry wasn't playing tonight


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

byrondarnell66 said:


> They just said Larry wasn't playing tonight


Thats a relief. :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a hell of a game. Bibby and Arenas going at it like two prize fighters. Man I love watching Bibby when he's got his mojo going. This guy is incredible.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

108-108 with 37 tics left

Bibby has gone off, same with Arenas


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Wiz miss twice, 19 tics, Kings take a 30


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kings win. Kings win. 2-0 post C-Webb era. Tough place to get a W that's for sure.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Mobley with two free throws

Final:

Kings 110
Wizards 108

Bibby: 38 pts, 6 Reb, 7 dimes
Mobley: 18 pts, 7 Reb, 4 dimes
Miller: 12 pts, 10 Reb

Very impressive road win without Peja and against a very solid team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Gilbert Arenas took 32 of 86 shots. How can guys get into a rhythm when you take so many shots? Yes I know he hit half of them, but man, that's a lot of attempts with only 86 FGA's.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

refs should never call that with 1.5 SECONDS LEFT


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I bet they wouldn't have called it if it were even questionable...


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

HKF said:


> Damn Gilbert Arenas took 32 of 86 shots. How can guys get into a rhythm when you take so many shots? Yes I know he hit half of them, but man, that's a lot of attempts with only 86 FGA's.


Who should get the shots Hong Kong???
Have you seen the Wizards roster.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Good Game by both PG's nice comeback in the 4th for the win, the new guys are fitting in nicely..


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I don't think any calls should be made with less than five seconds left. I mean if refs swallow thier whistles about body contact then they should swallow their whistles about the swipin gfor the ball


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Who should get the shots Hong Kong???
> Have you seen the Wizards roster.


I know, the roster isn't very good and you'd like to get more production out of other guys, but it's hard to have continuity on offense, when your point guard takes 32 shots that's all I'm saying. It's why I keep saying that Arenas is a SG not a PG. Maybe they should have kept their pick and taken Devin Harris last year.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

adarsh1 said:


> refs should never call that with 1.5 SECONDS LEFT


I disagree... that was a real obvious foul because hit hit his arm real hard... and you could see what happened in the open since everyone was watching MObley since he got the offenisve rebound.

If it was a subtle foul... that you really can't see what happened or there was so much dissaray (guys all over the place going for a loose ball) than nothing would of been called. I also think that if it wasn't such a obvious call and more of a subtle foul than you can make a case that they shouldn't call it.

Tough loss for Wizards but when you get such a balatant of a foul...towards the end refrees usually call it. Most of the times though if its a subtle foul such as a tug on the shirt, a slight push off.... most of the times they don't call it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I was only able to catch the last quarter on the radio....it sounded like a great game.

They said Darius sprained his ankle, but he was able to walk off by himself. Hopefully a days rest will be enough to get him back.

Recap: Mobley the Man in Kings’ Win 

Box Score


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A guarded victory: Backcourt star Mike Bibby (38 points) fuels the Kings, who can't stop Gilbert Arenas (43). 

Kings notes: Mobley might have visited the stands earlier in career


----------

